# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Identification Help

## jz729

Hello there everyone, could anyone help me identify these 2 amphibians I photographed while hiking up a mountain in Suriname (South America)

----------


## Eli

Not sure, but I'm pretty sure the first frog is in the Atelopus genus.

Nice pics  :Smile:

----------


## jz729

Thanks. I think your right, it looks like an Atelopus Spumarious

----------


## Jacob

Bumblebee toads possibly

----------

